
Is this why many engineers and programmers are socially inept? (Vid Games Damage Frontal Lobe) - chaostheory
http://mentalhealth.about.com/cs/familyresources/a/videojap.htm
======
chaostheory
"Damage to one's frontal lobes can do a variation of things:

Mental flexibility and spontaneity is impaired, but one's IQ would not lower.

Socialization can diminish; talking may decrease dramatically.

Senses regarding risk taking and rule abiding are impaired. "

